# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  .••.{ما لك بدخان الساحر}.••.

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم

اليوم قررت ارفع ليكم ثلاث فرش كشخة للمصممين المحترفين :wink: 

العينات سويتها كلها بخمس دقائق وهي ما تظهر ولا شي من جمال الفرش

أولا:فرشة السحر




ثانيا: فرشة اللمعات




ثالثا:الدخان<<يستعملوها المبدعين :rolleyes: 




اللي يبغيهم يرد علشان يكتمل التحميل :toung: 

السحر

اللمعان

الدخان

ولا يجوز النقل الا بذكر المصدر :ranting: 

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.



مرحبآ  

 
مره عجبتني :! ..

إذآ شسمه بآستخدمهم  :nuts:  ..

تسلم ع الطرح شبل ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ،

مآآنحرم جديدك القميل ،

تحيآآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ  
>  
> 
> مره عجبتني :! .. 
> إذآ شسمه بآستخدمهم  .. 
> ...



من ذوقك خية

بس متى بتصيري شسمه؟؟؟

يلا اميره بتعطي دروس حاولي تطبقي

الله يسلمك

ومشكووورة ع المرور المميز

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه
بس ما ادري ليش رازه وجهي في عالم المبدعيين

----------


## hope

صبآح الخير ,,

كتيير حلوينـ الفرش 

جآري التحميييييل .. 

تسلم الأيااادي اخوي

يعطيك العآفييييهـ ,, 

دمت بخير

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ ش ـكوور خ ـيي ..


س ـلمت يمناك عالمـ ج ـهود الطيب ..


وع ـطاااك ربي الـ ع ـاااافيه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Hussain.T

> يعطيك العافيه
> بس ما ادري ليش رازه وجهي في عالم المبدعيين



الله يعافيك

السبب بسيط<<مبدعه بس خاشه مواهبها :wink: كشفناك 

مشكوورة خالتو ع المرور الروووعه 

وعقبال مانشوفك مبدعة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> صبآح الخير ,,
> 
> كتيير حلوينـ الفرش  
> جآري التحميييييل ..  
> تسلم الأيااادي اخوي 
> يعطيك العآفييييهـ ,,  
> 
> دمت بخير



صباح النوور

الأحلى طلتش الرووعه

الله يسلمك

ومشكووووورة ع المرور الرووووعه 

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكوور خيوو على الفرش 

والله يعطيك العافيه

جاري التحميل

تقبل مروري

----------


## Hussain.T

> مشكوور خيوو على الفرش 
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> جاري التحميل 
> 
> تقبل مروري



الله يعافيك

ومشكووووووورة ع الطله الرووعه

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## أموله

روعه وآيـد يسلمو

----------


## آنسة دراقة

مشكورة عالفرش الساحرة :)

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلمو يعطيك ربي  العافيه على الفرش الروعه

----------


## همس الصمت

فرش روعة مرة
الله يعطيك الف عافية على هيك فرش كوشخين
تم التحميل ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## Hussain.T

> روعه وآيـد يسلمو



الرووعه وجودك اختي أمولة

يسلمو ع الحضور الرائع

لاعدمنا هالطلة الحلوة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يسلمو يعطيك ربي العافيه على الفرش الروعه



الله يعافيك و يسلمك خية

ومشكووووورة ع المرور الحلو

لاعدمنا هالتواجد

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> فرش روعة مرة
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافية على هيك فرش كوشخين
> تم التحميل ..
> 
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



الأروع وجودك بالمتصفح خية

الله يعافيك

ويسلموو ع المرور الراائع

لا عدمنا مرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*شوكراً فورش ختيييرة*

----------


## فرح

اخوووي شـــــــبل 
فرش جنااااان تسلم الايااادي 
يعطيك العااافيه .
.لاعدمنا روووعة ماتقدمه من جدييييييد
دمت ودااام ابداااعك الممميز
موفق

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!!*
*فررش رووعهـ صحيح ..* 
*وعجبتني الدخآن مرره ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه شبل ..* 
*لآإأعدم ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *شوكراً فورش ختيييرة*



 
العفوو

ويسلموو ع التواجد الرائع

لاعدمنا وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> اخوووي شـــــــبل 
> 
> فرش جنااااان تسلم الايااادي 
> يعطيك العااافيه .
> .لاعدمنا روووعة ماتقدمه من جدييييييد
> دمت ودااام ابداااعك الممميز
> 
> موفق



 
من ذوفك الحلو خية

الله يسلمك

ولاعدمنا هالحضور الرااائع

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مرآحب ..~!!*
> *فررش رووعهـ صحيح ..* 
> *وعجبتني الدخآن مرره ..* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه شبل ..* 
> *لآإأعدم ..* 
> *سي يوو* 
> 
> *كبريآء*



اهلا احتي

دليل على ذوقك الرائع  :toung: 

الله يعافيك

ومشكوووووووورة ع المرور العطر

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

الدخان 
هذا إبداااااااااااع
يجننن مره 
يسلمووووو يالمبدع على الإبداع 
تحيآآتووووووووووو

----------


## Hussain.T

> الدخان 
> هذا إبداااااااااااع
> يجننن مره 
> يسلمووووو يالمبدع على الإبداع 
> تحيآآتووووووووووو



من ذوقك الحلو خية  :toung: 

الله يسلمك

ومشكووورة ع الطلة الروعه

لاعدمنا هيك طلات

تحياتي

----------


## يوزارسيف

مشكور على الفرش 
جية أحمل الملف أل هو صيغته ماأعرغ كيف يثبتوها  على الرنامج  :mad: 
أرجو المساعدة  :closedeyes:  :help: 
مع جزيل الشكر لكم جميعاً

----------


## Hussain.T

> مشكور على الفرش 
> جية أحمل الملف أل هو صيغته ماأعرغ كيف يثبتوها على الرنامج 
> أرجو المساعدة 
> مع جزيل الشكر لكم جميعاً



العفوو اخوي

اخي لمعرفة كيفية التركييب اضغط هنا

وشكرا لك ع المرور الراائع 

اسعدني وجودك

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------

